# Off Topic > Tips and Tutorials >  >  VBA Book for Beginners

## Kyle123

Quite often people ask for help on starting VBA, I recently came across this book that I hand't seen before and thought it was a great introduction. It covers all the basics and even includes classes in a concise and easy to understand manner with loads of examples.

Excel 24 Hour Trainer

Thought it was worth a mention - I know there's loads of good info out there on the web, but sometimes good to have a good guide.

Feel free to add any more you come across  :Smilie: 

I couldn't see a thread anywhere else for this, but if there is I'll post in there

----------

